# Franchise Record



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

10 straight wins while holding opponents to under 100 points :banana: 

who says we dont play D?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Congratulations. You guys are kicking some *** right now.

I have a feeling the Spurs will lose a game or two coming up, so the Mavs need to keep the winning streak going.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I sure hope we can keep the winning streak alive. We are playing great defensively right now. 
After playing this great for 10 straight games, do you guys think we will get any respect?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> I sure hope we can keep the winning streak alive. We are playing great defensively right now.
> After playing this great for 10 straight games, do you guys think we will get any respect?


No


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Its just funny that no matter how many and how badly we wipe opponents out, the teams andthe fans forget how easily we handled them. If you go to thier team threads during the game you see comments like "man!! the Mavs are playing great D" or "were just out matched"

then the next time we play them the threads start out "this is a game we can win, the Mavs dnt play d."

I guess it was like me having to learn that the Buccuneers were a championship team...so many years of inneptness is hard to forget...


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Its just funny that no matter how many and how badly we wipe opponents out, the teams andthe fans forget how easily we handled them. If you go to thier team threads during the game you see comments like "man!! the Mavs are playing great D" or "were just out matched"
> 
> then the next time we play them the threads start out "this is a game we can win, the Mavs dnt play d."


LOL, I have noticed the exact same thing. I always read the opponents game threads but almost never comment. But I do get a kick out of some of the stuff I read.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Briefly: The Mavericks had a lively practice Friday after taking Thursday off. "You got to make the best of those off days to get your legs back," Nowitzki said. ... The Mavericks continue to make strides defensively, holding their last three opponents below 40 percent shooting. 

"People say what they want, but when you look up and see 38 or 39 percent, there must be something going on," Stackhouse said.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> 10 straight wins while holding opponents to under 100 points :banana:
> 
> who says we dont play D?


make that 11!!!

Lets play a game...Who can score a hundred on the Defensless Mavs.NOT YOU!!!If our D sucks then your O is DOA.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Mavs face test vs. Kobe, Heat
Avery & Co. get chance to make statement with big week before break



09:32 PM CST on Sunday, February 5, 2006
By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News 


While Avery Johnson stresses the importance of taking the NBA game-by-game or quarter-by-quarter, this is a big week upcoming for his team. 

Kobe Bryant and the Los Angeles Lakers come to town Tuesday, Shaquille O'Neal, Dwyane Wade and the Miami Heat visit Thursday, then the Mavericks play their only remaining road game of the month Friday at Denver. Clearly, winning all three to equal the club-record 14-game winning streak is not going to be easy. 

"It should be a great week for us," Dirk Nowitzki said. "We have to prove ourselves this week." 

The last two games before the All-Star break will be at home against New York and Washington.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

We need to win this, it will be a huge help if we face the Lakers at #8 in the playoffs. We need to stop Kobe once this season

But Dallas -- 11 wins in a row winning at 14 ppg


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Im betting all my UCash on the Lakers tonight...why?

Drags' BBB betting history:

Picked Phoenix over Minnesota...lost

Picked Denver over Golden State...lost

Picked the Seahawks over the Steelers  

Picked Miami over New Jersey...lost

Picked Orlando over Atlanta...lost


are you getting the idea?


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Drag, I'm sure you hope just as much as I do that you get completely hosed on your bet tonight


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

so am i lol.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

264 UCash bet on the Lakers+10.5


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> 264 UCash bet on the Lakers+10.5


33 ucash placed on Detroit...hehe!!!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Wow...guess how Im betting for the rest of the season...


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

> 33 ucash placed on Detroit...hehe!!!


:laugh:

You got the touch!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

hehehe

2/8/2006 bets placed on the Spurs and the Pistons....also the Knicks(I just hate the Knicks so much)


----------

